

Why Wikipedia Is as Important as the Pyramids - dean
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/11/st_essay_wikipediawonders/

======
drallison
Perhaps the title is an understatement. Wikipedia may have its faults, but as
a compendium of facts and ideas, it has no equal. Everyone I know who lives on
the web uses it daily. The Pyramids, impressive though they are, don't have
much direct impact on my life. Wikipedia does.

